# rome targa review



## Guest

hey, i havent had the chance 2 try them yet, iv only been adjusting them 2 my liking. ill be trying them this weekend so ill but the rest of the review up then.

because everybody is allways really positive about them, and there so adjustable i ordered them over the cartels or 390 i normaly ride. when i got them out of the box i was abit disapionted couse of the weight, i was expecting them 2 be really lite. they didnt feel like quality either, considering there $250 bindings i was expecting them 2 be solid(er). the plastic felt abit cheap 2.

wen i started messin around with them, and the targas really shone. there perfect for tweaking and getting them exacly how u like them. im afraid i had a propblem with that aswel, the screws were 2 thight, everything felt stuck, the capstrap wer really hard 2 move and wen moving the highback i saw plastic getting scarped of on the sides, because it was all just 2 tight. i know all bindings take time 2 losen up, but this was extreme. i actualy broke one of the screws wen trying to get it out(using a screwdrver), its still stuck in so itll still work holding all in place, but i can forget adjusting the highback now. overall there ok binding, u can get them as stiff or as flexiable as u like an deyll still be comfordble. ill be trying them this weekend with my rome agent. im pretty sure that they will be good bindings, i just expected more ov ROMEs top of the line bindings i think.


----------



## bubbachubba340

The screws aren't supposed to break. You should ask for a replacement.


----------



## darkninja

Sounds like something is fishy with your bindings. Look into getting them both replaced asap, by either the dealer you purchased them from or rome themselves.


----------



## Guest

You have a great reason to be disappointed because that's not right at all. Return them before you ride them.


----------



## mOnky

Yea, return those Targas unused.


----------



## Guest

ok thnks, problm is, i bought them at sierra, but.. i live in europe, sending them alone would cost about 80$..


----------



## mOnky

13rian said:


> ok thnks, problm is, i bought them at sierra, but.. i live in europe, sending them alone would cost about 80$..


Warranty | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2009


----------



## Guest

In that case, contact Rome and ask for them to send replacement hardware. Hopefully that broken screw holds everything together in the meantime. That sucks that this happened in the first place but now you gotta deal with it so that you can get the most out of your bindings.


Edit: I'd also take the bindings apart and then reassemble so that everything is not too tight.


----------



## FoShizzle

Halfway down the hill, my toestrap on my targas snapped right off. It was unrepairable... T_T but rome is still good.i'll probably get 390s after the ones if have now are no good.


----------



## jmacphee9

13rian said:


> i just expected more ov ROMEs top of the line bindings i think.


the arsenals, 390s, and targas are all really the same binding with a few different cuts. they really could all be considered top of the line. they arent really going to be any lighter then the others..there still a really sick binding, i dont think you will be dissapointed after rome takes care of this little problem/.//


----------



## Guest

D.Ho said:


> Edit: I'd also take the bindings apart and then reassemble so that everything is not too tight.


thats what i was boin wen my screw broke.. im afraid 2 touch them incase anything else braks


----------



## Guest

maybe you just have weak hands 

Seriously my targas had no problem with screws being too tight - sounds like you may have a lemon pair.


----------



## Guest

Blue Streak said:


> maybe you just have weak hands
> .


haha my screw wldnt have broken in that case..


----------



## Guest

13rian said:


> haha my screw wldnt have broken in that case..





jmacphee9 said:


> the arsenals, 390s, and targas are all really the same binding with a few different cuts. they really could all be considered top of the line././/


ok well one of romes top of the line bindings.. rome has a great warrnty service so im nt 2 worried about it


----------



## Guest

i love mine, dont like how sensitive the ratchet release it. almost lost board on lift when someone bumped my board.


----------



## Guest

desklamp said:


> i love mine, dont like how sensitive the ratchet release it. almost lost board on lift when someone bumped my board.


Use a leash.


----------

